#  Schulmedizin >   notdienst >

## jess

Ich muß mal nachfragen.Wenn ein Arzt notdienst hat,dh auf dem Dorf nicht im kh-is der dann auch die ganze Nacht hindurch im Notdienst?Oder nur bis 18 uhr-wie normal auch.MFG

----------


## Patientenschubser

Bei uns im Landkreis diesen ärztlichen Notdienst, immer am WE und an Feiertagen.
Die Ärzte haben dann Dienst von jeweils 8 -8 Uhr also 24 Stunden.
Im Zweifel frage bei der Ärztekammer nach!
An allen anderen Tagen sind die jeweiligen Hausärzte meist per Anrufbeantworter erreichbar.

----------

